# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστέρια με κομμένα δάχτυλα !!

## rick

Γειά σας.

Γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ για να σας αναφέρω κάτι που με έχει στεναχωρήσει:

Xθές , μπροστά στο δημαρχείο Καλλιθέας
πρόσεξα ένα περιστέρι, που έιχε και στα δύο πόδια κομμένα τα δυο απο τα τρια δάχτυλα!!

Σήμερα πάλι, στη πλατεία Νέας Σμύρνης, πολλά περιστέρια που είδα εκεί μαζεμένα, καμιά δεκαρία,
σχεδόν σε όλα κάποια απο τα δάχτυλα τους φαίνονταν κομμένα !!!


Αναρωτιέμαι τι συμβαίνει.
Μπορείτε να δώσετε εσείς κάποια εξήγηση;



ΥΓ. Πριν καιρό είχα δεί πάλι στη πλατεία Νέας Σμύρνης
ένα περιστέρι το οποίο είχε και τα δυο πόδια του δεμένα ΜΕ ΣΥΡΜΑ!!!
Προσπάθησα αρκετά να το πιάσω, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα...

----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα κ καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!! είναι ένα φαινόμενο που έχω παρατηρήσει κ εγώ. πιθανότατα λόγω της βρωμιάς στην οποία πατούν συνεχως, μολύνονται τα ποδαράκια τους κ μετά από καιρό, αφου δεν παίρνουν την καταλληλη θεραπεία, τα δαχτυλάκια τους νεκρώνονται κ κόβονται  :sad:

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει κατι αλλο ,αλλα αν δεν ηταν εντελως απο την βαση κομμενα ,παρα μονο καποιο κομματι ,ειναι πολυ πιθανον να περασαν προσβολη απο ξηρη ευλογια (dry pox ) και να εχασαν το δαχτυλο αν τα εξογκωματα ηταν πολυ μεγαλα 
*Ευλογιά Καναρινιών*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα είναι και κάτι ¨πονηροί¨ που κατέβηκαν από τα χωριά τους που ζούσαν με τις κατσίκες ,αλλά τώρα γίνανε πρωτευουσιάνοι και τους ενοχλούν τα περιστέρια . Αυτοί φίλε βάζουν καρφιά στα μπαλκόνια και  τα πουλάκια .....

----------


## Καρολίνα

αυτό δεν τα δυσκολεύει λογικά να σταθούν; 

δεν έχω δεί κάτι τέτοιο.. ή δεν έχω προσέξει;..

----------


## serafeim

μερικες φορες ομως ειναι και επιθεσεις απο γερακια!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

και θα έπιαναν μόνο 2 δάχτυλα;

----------


## Ρία

Μετά από κάποιο καιρό συνηθίζουν. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στην πλατεία αγ τριάδας στον πειραιά κ γύρω μου είναι γύρω στα 30περιστέρια. Σαν μπουρμπούνια είναι!

----------


## xarhs

τα καρφια κανουν την ζημια εγω πιστευω........
στο αγρινιο βαζουν αυτα τα καρφια παντου...... στεκονται κατα λαθος επανω

----------


## Καρολίνα

κι εδώ έχουν βάλει παντού (Αθήνα).. και να σου πω, επειδή έχω τρελό πρόβλημα με τα περιστέρια στο μπαλκόνι μου θυμάμαι είχαν λυσσάξει όλοι να μου λένε να βάλω απο αυτά. Εγώ δεν έβαλα όχι φοβούμενη για τα δαχτυλά τους (δεν το είχα καν σκεφτεί αυτό) αλλά σκεφτόμενη μήπως κανένα έρθει με φόρα.. κάτσει απάνω και σκοτωθεί με τις βλακείες αυτές!

Έβαλα βέβαια σε ένα σημείο στη κεραμοσκεπή, αλλά όγι για να μην μπορούν να κάτσουν.. αλλά για να μην χωρούν (είναι ένα μικρό διάστημα μεταξύ ξύλων που άραζαν). Έτσι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ακουμπήσουν πάνω στα καρφιά. (βέβαια το θέμα μου δεν το έλυσα... σταμάτησαν να κάθονται εκεί.. και πλέον αράζουν στα κάγκελα ή... σουλατσάρουν κανονικά στο μπαλκόνι χαχαχαχα)

----------


## rick

Καλώς σας βρήκα,

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.
Φοβόμουν ότι όλα αυτά τα έκανε κάποιο ανθρωπόμορφο τέρας με κανά ψαλίδι...
Όπως και να'χει, και με καρφιά/κτλ να συμβαίνει, είναι φοβερό...


Πάντως το άλλο που σας ανέφερα:



> ΥΓ. Πριν καιρό είχα δεί πάλι στη πλατεία Νέας Σμύρνης
> ένα περιστέρι το οποίο είχε και τα δυο πόδια του δεμένα ΜΕ ΣΥΡΜΑ!!!


φοβάμαι ότι ήταν σίγουρα από "ανθρώπινο" χέρι...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καλώς σας βρήκα,
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.
> Φοβόμουν ότι όλα αυτά τα έκανε κάποιο ανθρωπόμορφο τέρας με κανά ψαλίδι...
> Όπως και να'χει, και με καρφιά/κτλ να συμβαίνει, είναι φοβερό...
> 
> 
> Πάντως το άλλο που σας ανέφερα:
> 
> φοβάμαι ότι ήταν σίγουρα από "ανθρώπινο" χέρι...


ε ναι... κάνει μπαμ ότι άλλος ένας ανώμαλος κυκλοφορεί!

----------


## Snowbird

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες!
 Πάντως και εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη έχει παρατηρηθεί αυτό και μας είχε κάνει εντύπωση. Σχεδόν όλα τα περιστέρια. Όχι οι δεκαοχτούρες όμως. Τι να πω....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα ενα αρθρο στο ιντερνετ που ελεγε πως ανωμαλοι εκοβαν τα φτερα πτηση των περιστεριων ωστε να μην υπαρξει δυνατοτητα να ξεφυγει, ενω βρισκεται σε κινδυνο με αποτελεσμα να χανει τη ζωη του σε ατυχηματα (χτυπημα απο αυτοκινητο) ή και απο αρπαχτικα (γερακια, γατες..) Που καταντησαμε πια!  :Mad0234:

----------


## aggeliki76

εμενα μου εχουν πει οτι τα τρωνε τα δαχτυλα τα ποντικια... δεν ξερω αν ισχυει
,αλλα αν σκεφτεις οτι μονο στην Αθηνα το εχω παρατηρησει αυτο με τα κομμενα δαχτυλα
μπορει εκει που κοιμουνται στα κτιρια να πηγαινουν τα ποντικια...τι να πω..δεν ξερω αν ισχυει..

----------


## adreas

Πριν  καιρό  σε αυτό  το  φόρουμ το  είχα  βάλει σαν  κουίζ……   (θα το  βρούνε  τα παιδιά)  γιατί  κάθισα στο  κέντρο του  Ηρακλείου στα  λιοντάρια και  τα ποιο  πολλά  περιστέρια είχα  κομμένα  δάκτυλα η  καθόλου  δάκτυλα και  μου  έκανε εντύπωση.  Μετά  από καμιά 10  μέρες  πήγα ξανά  στο  Ηράκλειο και  κρατούσα  την κάρτα  που  μου είχε  δώσει   ο σύλλογος  μου  το 96  που  γράφει μέλος  της  Ε.Ο.Ομοσπονδίας  και  ανέβαινα  σε μπαλκόνια  ταράτσες  ξενοδοχεία σπίτια  καφετέριες κλπ  τους  έλεγα ότι  κάνω  μια έρευνα……….  Δεν  ξέρω κατά  πόσο  έπεσα μέσα  αλλά  σχεδόν όλες  οι  φωλιές που  βρήκα  τα υλικά  ήταν  από   πρόκες  σύρματα καλώδια  σπάγκους  και σχοινιά  πάρα  πολύ λίγες  είχαν  σωστά υλικά  δηλαδή  ξερά κλαδάκια  σε  μια από  τις  φωλιές λοιπόν  που  είχε νεοσσούς  ο  ένας  από  αυτούς είχε στο  πόδι  του τυλιγμένο  σπάγκο  και του  είχε  ακρωτηριάσει το  ποδαράκι  του.

----------


## RacingPigeon

Γεια χαρά Κώστα,

προσωπική παρατήρηση μου : τα περιστέρια φτιάχνουν τις φωλιές τους μαζεύοντας διάφορα κλαδιά όμως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι συνήθως τα περιστέρια των πόλεων δεν βρίσκουν εύκολα και μαζεύουν από γόπες, καλαμάκια μέχρι σύρματα και κλωστές . Έχω προσέξει πολλές φορές περιστέρια και πιτσούνια με κλωστές δεμένες, μάλλον τυλιγμένες θα έλεγα στα δάκτυλα τους και τα καημένα να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν αυτές τις κλωστές, οι οποίες σφίγγουν τόσο πολύ που σταματούν την αιμάτωση των άκρων με αποτέλεσμα το πρήξιμο,  τις μολύνσεις, την νέκρωση (οπότε χάνονται κάποια δάχτυλα) και παραμόρφωση των δακτύλων και των ποδιών τους. Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχε τυλιχτεί κάτι σαν μάλλινος σπάγκος στο δάκτυλο ενός περιστεριού μου και μέχρι να μπει στον περιστερώνα και να το πιάσω το δάχτυλό του είχε πρηστεί-διογκωθεί υπερβολικά. Και ευτυχώς που το είδα, ...περιττό να αναφέρω το πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να κόψω σπάγκο (με ψαλιδάκι) που είχε σχεδόν εισχωρήσει στο δέρμα του δακτύλου

----------

